# Cycling club near Stockbridge Hampshire



## Andy clarke (20 Sep 2020)

As above


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Sep 2020)

I'd think Andover Wheelers are your nearest club, or VC Venta (Winchester) depending on exactly where you are.


----------



## itboffin (20 Sep 2020)

Yep wheelers would be your best bet, plus they very often ride through Stockbridge


----------



## Andy clarke (29 Sep 2020)

Thanks gentlemen


----------

